# Help with failing low tech



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not sure what the cause of your problem is, but I can say my nanas have always done best under a stock 10g 15w T8 hood. It's a fairly low light, but I'm amazed at how well established nana grow under it. In my high light CO2 tank, they do not seem to grow any faster and are more prone to issues.


----------



## tanaka (Jan 22, 2015)

Most likely a lighting problem. A cheap t8 hood would be ideal for that setup. CFL doesn't have much spread without a bigger dome and Finnex is probably too much light.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I think it's like the lighting, too, and some diatoms on the plant leaves.


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Too much light. And maybe iron or mg deficiency?


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Spot on, too much light. Anubius grow best in low light or shaded spots. They often get algae on the leaves when too exposed and go a yellow-green. It's especially evident on new growth. 

Get some floating plants to provide more shade or remove the CFL or both.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I too think magnesium,iron.
Don't believe light is a factor here unless lighting period is more than ten hour's.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

I am very suspicious it is too much light. It was in my Spec III where it got tons of much more powerful light from a 13 watt cfl. This Finnex Stingray is weaker than the 5 watt cfl over amazon sword. Lights on for 7 hours. 


I have Flourish Comprehensive and Flourish Iron. I will start dosing the tank. How many weeks until I should expect some sort of results if nutrients are the issue?


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I've seen plant response to fert dose changes in as little as a week. But every tank is different...


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Is the rhizome buried?


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

burr740 said:


> Is the rhizome buried?


No I tied it to the ceramic trunk in the picture. It attached itself in about a month and has put roots all around it since. 

I am not saying outright it cannot be a light issue but lights are a bigger problem to fix ($) than ferts. Also I had a diatom outbreak a few months ago but it has mostly cleared up. No more show up on the glass, but there are remnants on the leaves.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Seriously doubt the problem is too much light, it looks deficient to me.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks. Will dose more reguarly.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

MoreyFan said:


> Thanks. Will dose more reguarly.


How hard is your water? GH/ KH would be good to know....


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Straight shooter said:


> How hard is your water? GH/ KH would be good to know....


Have not tested for a while but GH is over 10 degrees.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Just for comparison of lighting, I use 2x 10 CFl over my 10 gal. low-tech.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Doesn't sound like you should be deficient in hardwater elements with 10dGH. You can rule Mg out.

This plant was in a CO2 injected tank only 6 months ago. It's just not happy that it's no longer there... It will adapt in time. New growth looks pretty healthy. It's lost it's mojo is all.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Django said:


> Just for comparison of lighting, I use 2x 10 CFl over my 10 gal. low-tech.


That is way more than what I have. Mine is a 5 watt cfl and a finnex stingray that is dimmer than the CFL.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

The Stingray is brighter than you think, have one myself on a 10 gal. PAR is low 50's directly underneath, about 40 along the front and back glass.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

burr740 said:


> The Stingray is brighter than you think, have one myself on a 10 gal. PAR is low 50's directly underneath, about 40 along the front and back glass.


Are you talking about the 20 inch 11 watt version? Mine is the clip on at 4 watts and a hood of about 8 inches. It is less powerful than the 5 watt CFL I am using. 


I thought about getting the 20 inch but this clip on loses LEDs sometimes. Plus I always think about upgrading to a 24 inch tank but am undecided on what way to go.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

MoreyFan said:


> That is way more than what I have. Mine is a 5 watt cfl and a finnex stingray that is dimmer than the CFL.


My CFLs are elevated about 20" from the substrate.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

MoreyFan said:


> Are you talking about the 20 inch 11 watt version? Mine is the clip on at 4 watts and a hood of about 8 inches. It is less powerful than the 5 watt CFL I am using.


Oh, yeah mine is the 20"


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Django said:


> My CFLs are elevated about 20" from the substrate.


Nice, do you have a picture. I best the spread is incredible. Which 10 watt bulbs are you using?


----------

